

Ask HN: What tool do you use to consume HN? - igorsyl

Keeping track of news and comments is time consuming. How do other fellow hackers consume the content on this site?<p>hackerstream.com helps to soothe the pain but I'd like to know of any other tools.
======
tkoh
When I'm on the go, I frequently use Airlock's Hacker News app for Android.
Best UX I've found so far.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airlocksof...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airlocksoftware.hackernews&hl=en)

------
kjemperud
I tried most of the apps I could find in Google Play, and landed on Hacker
News Droid. Clean UI and easy to use.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.glebpopov....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.glebpopov.hackernews)

~~~
saiko-chriskun
seconding this. awesome app.

------
gyaresu
On iPhone I use <http://cheeaun.github.com/hnmobile/landing/>

------
mbylstra
<http://show-hn.com> visual feed of Show HN posts

------
andrejewski
On the go: Pulse is the best. HN, Engadget, TNW, and TC all in one.

------
debacle
Firefox.

